# IIT JEE Books



## way2jatin (May 7, 2009)

Can anyone please give me the list of books which i should read for competing IIT JEE?




With Regards




Jatin Jha


----------



## confused (May 7, 2009)

RD Sharma for Maths
Arihant for organic chem, physical chem, and entire physics (ie mechanics, electromagnetics, thermodynamics, optics, modern physics)

thats what i followed...


----------



## kuki_295 (May 10, 2009)

*www.123iitjee.com/content/view/23/41/


I am in Allen at kota and they have told us to buy
for 11th

Chy
*P. Bahadur (G.R. Bathla & Sons)  **Numerical Chemistry
NCERT **Chemistry XI 

Phy
**H.C. Verma* *Concepts of Physics Vol I *
*
Maths* 
S.L. Loney           Plane Trigonometry Part I
          S.L. Loney Co-ordinate Geometry
Hall & Knight Higher Algebra
Problems in Mathematics V Govorov, P.Dybov, N.Miroshin, S.Smirnova. Edited by A.I. Prilepko.

So i think this link suggests good books.also there was a comment on RD sharma by our maths teacher he said that rd has lots of same question so if u do 20 similer questions on a single formula, u are actually doing just doing a single question.


----------



## bituufg (Aug 11, 2009)

go for objective mathematics by r.d.sharma.it is a book wich will build ur conception from the very basic nd take u 2 levels of iit.i followed d book nd gt huge benefits.
jagdish tytler


----------



## Aspire (Aug 11, 2009)

*www.indicareer.com/entrance-exams/IIT-JEE-recommended-books.html

Do try google before posting


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 12, 2009)

Aspire said:


> *www.indicareer.com/entrance-exams/IIT-JEE-recommended-books.html
> 
> No one can read these many books .
> 
> This thread is only for books which are most important rather which are not so much important


----------



## iBot (Oct 9, 2009)

Use Solomons/Fryle/MS Chouhan for Organic Chem, Reid & Engles for Physical, Arihant for maths, and Resnik Halliday for Physics. Thats what I'm using.


----------



## SanjitVigneshS (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, after reading all those books, its best that you go through the previous years question papers. I found the IIT-JEE Master book helpful. It contains 25 papers.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2009)

It has been a while since I gave (and fumbled) my JEE paper. I did read all those arihant prakashan, haliday-resnick, and all those books, but in my opinion, those books are more question banks rather than concept builders. And haliday-resnick is fine to use as a reference book, but not as a text book.

Over the time that has passed by since then, I have realized that when it comes to basic scientific concepts, you need to have only two things: An active interest and a good book. You don't even need to look at MCQ question banks - if you find the right book, and you read it properly - you won't need MCQ question banks 

But, you will need practice! You can know all the physics, chemistry, maths in the world but if you are not fast, you will not be able to crack the exam. This was my downfall....


----------



## hjpotter92 (Oct 17, 2009)

First hc verma. watch its foreword, and you'll get the name of a maths book too.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 18, 2009)

I would also recommend Maths MCQ by Asit Das Gupta.


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmmm for physics read following
H.C. Verma Part 1 and 2
D.C. Pandey all parts(mechanics, electromagnetism,optics,modern physics,heat and thermo and waves)
I.E. Irodov

for maths
all arihant publications books(co-ordinate,vectors,3-d geomery,algebra,diffrential and integral calculas)
M.L. Khanna
R.D. Sharma objective or arihant's objective

for chemistry
NCERT for Inorganic
R.C. Mukherjee for physical
Solomon for organic

I read these books and i m sure all these are good books


----------



## hjpotter92 (Oct 20, 2009)

abhijangda said:


> hmmmm for physics read following
> H.C. Verma Part 1 and 2
> D.C. Pandey all parts(mechanics, electromagnetism,optics,modern physics,heat and thermo and waves)
> I.E. Irodov
> ...


Everyone is suggesting the HC verma.. most sought after book.


----------



## adarsharma (Dec 8, 2009)

I think all are saying right RD sharma and HC verma is best. Try to solve a IIT question papers.


----------



## rahilm (Dec 10, 2009)

Physics:
HC VERMA (A must)
D C Pandey (for Mechanics)
I.E Irodov (If you think you are too smart)

CHEMISRY:
OP Agarwal
Arihant Inorganic
MOrrison and Boyd

MATHS:
ML Khanna
Hall and Knight

I would recommend enrolling for a corresponding course like Brilliant or Fiitjee


----------



## okk (Dec 16, 2009)

hmph i know its not the place to ask but i am not able to staart a new thread
i want to ask u guys about future in science
i have wasted one  yearof mine class 11th and now am almost approaching class 12th
i went to resonance coaching classe sfor iitjee but i simply am not dedicated enuf for jee
now after wasting one  year will iget into a medoicor engg. collage....
and how much do i need to study now i cant study more than 2 hours in a day
so let me know what should i do and where will i land up
and i am not saying that the institute i go to is bad it is good but i am not working hard as they want atleast 4 -5 hour study after coming from school
and also  which books tostudy from for aieee


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 22, 2009)

okk said:


> hmph i know its not the place to ask but i am not able to staart a new thread
> i want to ask u guys about future in science
> i have wasted one  yearof mine class 11th and now am almost approaching class 12th
> i went to resonance coaching classe sfor iitjee but i simply am not dedicated enuf for jee
> ...



Hmm........well, engineering is tough man! Even if you did get admission into IIT, trust me, you would need to study a lot more than 2 or 4 hours a day.....studying hard is what got them in there in the first place! 

Now, as for study......In engineering, everything is time based. If you start early enough, 2 hours a day is more than enough. If not, then you may be in a little trouble.

I say people do take IIT-JEE, AIEEE and all these entrance exams a bit too seriously. Not getting into IIT is *not* the end of the world. Whatever institute you are in, just study well, and try to get a field you are really interested in. If not, just study hard.

I know for a fact and from personal experience that in the IT industry, you can get jobs (and good ones at that) VERY easily *if you have the talent, the desire and the ambition, as well as a keen business acumen and a highly consumer oriented thinking* (and to be honest, you don't *require* any IT/CS degree for this, but it does help).

And for AIEEE/IIT-JEE aspirants: Remember, in all these exams, *quality study* is important, not quantity study.

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Oh and btw Resnick and Halliday is getting old, I suggest people step up to something a little better.....


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 23, 2010)

sengupta said:


> For physics the book to begin with should be H.C.Verma. The next step is Halliday and Resnick. And if you have survived these two books then think of starting with Irodov.



All that is way too much. HC Verma is more than enough. Resnick and Halliday can be used as reference only. If I am thinking of studying all these books, then I might as well finish a B.Sc or M.Sc degree instead of giving the damn IIT-JEE exam


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 31, 2010)

Physics books by Mr.Richard Feynman provide great insight and inquisitiveness to develop an interest in Physics. Further the problems in Irodov and Resnick and Halliday are quite thought-provoking. HC Verma is a must-have. I would recommend enrolling for a coaching class simply because of the daily practice tests you will get used to the trend and you will get a chance to learn from other like minded peers.

For Mathematics, I would recommend R.D.Sharma and S.L.Loney.
For Chemistry - Morrison & Boyd, The Nuts and Bolts of Organic Chemistry by Joel Karty (This book is purely for beginners)  and Atkins Physical Chemistry with Inorganic Chemistry by J.D.Lee

These are the books which I use as a XI Std student.


----------



## lokesh kumar (Oct 5, 2011)

My Suggestion for the IIT JEE aspirants is Books dosent matters Students has to work hard and has to make Practices. The Best way of Practicing the Practice Papers and appearing for Online Mock Tests. 

One can Check the Details Here : 

IIT JEE Online and Offline Practice Tests 

Previous Year Question Papers  

i wish that these Stuff will be Helpful for U


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

IMO,

For Physics:

HCV Part I & II
Last 33 years' question papers.
I.E. Irodov

For Maths:

A. Das Gupta IIT mathematics
Plane Trigo. by S.L. loney
Coordinate Geometry by S.L. Loney
Handbook of Mathematics by BMA (Nice little tool)

For Chem:

Organic - R.K. Gupta (Arihant)
Numerical Chem. - P. Bahadur
Inorganic Chem. - Prabhat Kumar
Physical Chem. : O.P. Tandon

The study material provided by coaching centres prove to be quite useful. Enroll for a DLP if you wish.


----------

